# Wish I'd known this when married in grad school



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

OK, When I was married and in graduate school, I wish I would have known this. It would have been a great way to boost my test scores and help me be more productive in research projects. >

Want a promotion? Have daily orgasms! | Daily Mail Online



> That makes sex a natural and relatively automatic mood elevator and the benefits extend well into the next day, Professor Leavitt said.
> 
> To understand the impact of sex on work, the researchers documented 159 married employees over the course of two weeks, asking them to complete two surveys a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! That would be a no brainer right?

I know I'm very mellow if I get enough sex and a damn beast if I don't.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The day that the sex occurred....no.......... drained. Literally, figuratively. Out of Esso, out of Zippo Lighters. Some sort of energy transfer going on. Where did the energy go?

Ah, now it is clear. After sex she would go out and ride her bike for two hours. Left me home, a deflated dinosaur.

Maybe that is where the term "Vamp" came from? !!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

orgasms are VERY helpful. I hear all the time "i am so tired/stressed/overworked/have no time for sex" and on and on. For me it is exactly when i AM all stressed out that sex feels so good. Its like you stop, say "enough is enough, i need to get laid NOW!" And it DOES help.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it varies a lot by person. Mrs Nail and I are at the end of a long project this week. We are down to the last 27 hours right now. I was wanting to get a "jump" start this morning, but she is so stressed that she can't even think about it. In fact, she is cleaning house which is what she does when she is stressed and there is nothing she can do to move the project along. My dad used to do the same thing. When we were under time pressure he would stop everything and clean the shop. 

Anyway we literally have one bit of paperwork to get done, one scheduled meeting, and a delivery. Some non related tasks have been added to the delivery trip. I have to meet my Sister and give her the emotional support she needs. I have to rush home and Set up a room for a different Group. But after that it's wings or Steaks and freaking unwind. She might be in the mood By Friday night but I'm double booked then, so Saturday morning is the bet. 

Oh BTW This is the Week that the other bedroom becomes available.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

well it certainly expands the concept of "getting a head of the class"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The best sex of my life was the five years we were in grad school doing research / teaching / writing disseminations and dealing with two very young children. Both of us were 35-40 when it started and finished. Not exactly spring chicken.


----------

